# newbie mum 39 and would love new friends



## jo_lou_pip

Hi iam louise new on here iam 39 and this is my 1st pregnancy.iam 10 weeks pregnant andhave my 1st scan on 27th june,i would love too make new friendsxsx


----------



## Claireyb1

Hi Louise, welcome. I am 37 and expecting #1 too. I'm nearly 12 weeks and have my 1st scan this monday!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

hi girls, I'm 41 and 10 weeks with my first as well. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to all of us. Hi Claire :hi:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

Hi to you both.have any of you two had any symptons yet ie morning sickness as ive had none.dont really feel pregnant.


----------



## truly_blessed

I've been feeling sick from time to time but was only actually sick once, at almost 7 weeks and the day before I had my first scan. I've not really felt too bad to be honest. I know there are quite a few people in the January forum who haven't had any sickness at all so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## Claireyb1

Hi Truly :hi:
Louise,
I had tiredness and nausea kick in at about 5-6 weeks. Up until that point I didn't really feel too pregnant.
I think it really varies between women.
Enjoy the lack of symptoms whilst they last.
xx


----------



## BeachComber

jo_lou_pip said:


> Hi iam louise new on here iam 39 and this is my 1st pregnancy.iam 10 weeks pregnant andhave my 1st scan on 27th june,i would love too make new friendsxsx

Congrats and Welcome Louise! :flower: I have my first appt and hopefully a scan on the 27th as well! 

As for symptoms, everyone is different. With both of my boys, I was a little sick but not much, mostly just tired. With my daughter I was sick a LOT. So far with this one, I have had symptoms REALLY early, and I seem to be getting a little worse each week.


----------



## jo_lou_pip

hi girls,to start with i feel yukky kind full up and feeling sicky bt havent been sick as yet,also iam starving all the time that not like me,very thisty alot and sweating in bed,feeling tired at beginning but that weared off abit.also sore boobies too.i think there getting bigger.have to get bigger bra soon lol


----------



## kosh

jo_lou_pip said:


> Hi iam louise new on here iam 39 and this is my 1st pregnancy.iam 10 weeks pregnant andhave my 1st scan on 27th june,i would love too make new friendsxsx

hi louise - welcome! i'm 40 and 12w pregnant with my first too!


----------



## Wind

Hi!! I am 35 and pregnant with baby #3 and baby #4.


----------



## unnamed

Hi:flower:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello Louise and everyone! :flower:

I am 4 weeks + 5 days pregnant with my first baby. First scan will be an early one at 6 weeks on July 1st as I had a MMC last year and also have fibroids. Dr. wants to see where the baby has implanted to make sure the fibroids won't be an issue.

As far as symptoms - I haven't had too much of anything, aside from sore boobs! A big difference from last year - I had every symptom under the sun last year. My name is Jules - it's nice to virtually meet you all !:flow:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

hi girls still no symptons i know i shouldnt worry bt i do


----------



## Jmel

Welcome, I'm 36 and a mom of 3 already. My little bean is between 5 and 7 weeks. I'm not sure as of yet. I'm also looking for friends so feel free to chat me up any time!


----------



## jo_lou_pip

Hi girls anyone ansious about it the now as i am very.esp about the scan


----------



## Lyvid

animalcracker said:


> Hello Louise and everyone! :flower:
> 
> I am 4 weeks + 5 days pregnant with my first baby. First scan will be an early one at 6 weeks on July 1st as I had a MMC last year and also have fibroids. Dr. wants to see where the baby has implanted to make sure the fibroids won't be an issue.
> 
> As far as symptoms - I haven't had too much of anything, aside from sore boobs! A big difference from last year - I had every symptom under the sun last year. My name is Jules - it's nice to virtually meet you all !:flow:

Hi Jules, I'm just a week behind you, my first and I have fibroids too! I'm really nervous about the fibroids. I'm getting a lot of cramping pains almost as sharp as during AF and it's driving me crazy! GL to you at your scan, FX'd that bean has implanted on the other side.

jo_lou_pip, it's hard not to worry but if I were you I'd be enjoying it while you can! Our bodies are going to go through so many changes over the months that there's sure to be some "lovely" symptoms in your future. :hugs:

I just turned 39 four days before my BFP and this will be my first! FX'd for a sticky bean, I had a mc 5 years ago at 5w5d so I'm gonna be a nervous wreck until I hit 6 weeks.

Hello to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

Hi wind and kosh xx


----------



## Stevie44

Hi All,
I'm 39 and 9 weeks pregnant with my first. I had my first scan last week (because there was confusion about my due date). Saw the heartbeat and a baby that looked more like a monkey nut than anything else!
I've felt a little sick on a few days, apart from that I'm just overly tired.
Wishing us all lots of luck for the next year or so :) x


----------



## creatingpeace

Hi Louise
Congrats and welcome. Such an exciting time! I am 40 pregnant with my first (and likely only) with a little boy :) 

First tri is scary and I remember feeling "Oh I don't have ANY symptoms" "Oh I have too many symptoms" crazy time. Once you start getting scans you will feel much more comfortable and accepting. Best advice I can give, for whatever it is worth, you are pregnant try to enjoy if you can. Get the best care you can that makes you confident and comfortable!!!

And my best to you!


----------



## SydneyB

Hi ,

I am 37 ( 38 in a few weeks) and 15 weeks pregnant with my first. 

I was quite worried about my scan before hand but all was fine though. My symptoms have been sickness/bloated belly/off food/sleepy all the time/sore boobs but everyone is different I would not worry yourself I read that some women never have any symptoms at all. 

I have had a miscarriage in the past and I am still very nervous about everything but I am trying to keep positive and not worry.

Its amazing to see your baby moving in your tummy - it only really felt real once I had seen it - good luck!

Suzanne :flower:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

thanks all hadmy 1st scan on monday saw my cheeky little monkey heart beat and wriggling about ive now made 12 weeks.still bit ansious


----------



## Lyvid

Awww! Congrats for making it to 12 weeks! Can't wait to see mine :hugs:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

iam dying to have my next scan


----------

